#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΤΑΑ: Διακοπή καταβολής εισφορών

## amal41

Είμαι ασφαλισμένος στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ από το 1968 και πληρώνω ανελλειπώς τις εισφορές μου επί 43 συναπτά έτη ( ηλικία=71 ετών). 
Εάν σταματήσω να πληρώνω τις εισφορές από τώρα και στο εξής παραμένοντας ενεργός, όταν θελήσω να βγω στη σύνταξη μετά από κάποια χρόνια, θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα; και τι είδους πρόβλημα;

----------


## Xάρης

Το πρόβλημα που υποθέτω ότι θα υπάρξει είναι ότι θα σου ζητήσουν να πληρώσεις όλα τα οφειλόμενα.
Ενδεχομένως να γίνει κάποιος διακανονισμός και να σου παρακρατούν ένα ποσό από τη σύνταξη.

Όποιος συνάδελφος επιθυμεί να είναι ενεργός μηχανικός και να ασκεί το επάγγελμα, είτε έχει κατοχυρώσει συνταξιοδοτικό δικαίωμα είτε όχι, οφείλει να πληρώνει τις ασφαλιστικές του εισφορές.
Αυτό θεωρώ λογικό και δίκαιο.

----------

